# [ALSA] Niveles de volumen por defecto (Solucionado)

## tahawk

Hola,

¿Alguien sabe como puedo cambiar los niveles de volumen por defecto cuando arranca el PC? Ya estoy cansado de tener que entrar en alsamixer cada vez que inicio el PC para poder escuchar musica.

Un saludo!Last edited by tahawk on Fri Jan 08, 2010 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

Si haces los ajustes en alsamixer como root tendrian que mantenerse tras los reinicios, si lo haces como usuario no.

Salu2.

----------

## Stolz

 *tahawk wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como puedo cambiar los niveles de volumen por defecto cuando arranca el PC? Ya estoy cansado de tener que entrar en alsamixer cada vez que inicio el PC para poder escuchar musica.
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Ajusta los niveles que quieras y luego ejecuta 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound save
```

Además, en el archivo /etc/conf.d/alsasound establece la opción RESTORE_ON_START="yes".

Si no quieres que esos valores sean alterados al apagar, establece SAVE_ON_STOP="no".

Saludozzzzz

----------

## i92guboj

Stolz va por el buen camino, pero la historia completa es ésta: el servicio alsasound es el encargado de salvar los valores al apagar y de restaurarlos al inicio. Así que la respuesta sencilla es la siguiente: asegúrate de que alsasound está corriendo.

Para hacerlo predeterminado en todos los arranques:

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

Para no tener que reiniciar puedes hacerlo efectivo desde este mismo momento con:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Después de eso, simplemente ajusta el mezclador como quieras. El comando proporcionado por Stolz arriba sirve para guardar los valores a mano en cualquier momento, aunque como ya digo arriba, el mismo servicio alsasound (si está activo) los guardará al apagar.

----------

## tahawk

Y tener el demonio alasound en marcha sirve para algo mas? Esque ahora mismo yo no lo inicio en el arranque y si con la opcion que ofrece i92guboj es suficiente pues lo prefiero para no tener muchos programas corriendo.

gracias por vuestras respuestas!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *tahawk wrote:*   

> Y tener el demonio alasound en marcha sirve para algo mas? Esque ahora mismo yo no lo inicio en el arranque y si con la opcion que ofrece i92guboj es suficiente pues lo prefiero para no tener muchos programas corriendo.
> 
> gracias por vuestras respuestas!!

 

No existe tal demonio. Es solo un script, que ejecuta alsactl save al cerrar y alsactl load al arrancar. Es decir, lo mismo pero automáticamente, en lugar de "a mano". Puedes usar el método que prefieras, pero tener el script en el runlevel default es más sencillo, y no conlleva un gasto adicional de RAM si es eso lo que te preocupa, ni ningún tipo de procesamiento extra.

----------

## upszot

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  Es solo un script, que ejecuta alsactl save al cerrar y alsactl load al arrancar. Es decir, lo mismo pero automáticamente, en lugar de "a mano". Puedes usar el método que prefieras, pero tener el script en el runlevel default es más sencillo, y no conlleva un gasto adicional de RAM si es eso lo que te preocupa, ni ningún tipo de procesamiento extra.

 

como es eso, de que no conlleva un gasto adicional? si se pone en el runlevel, solo ocupa ram al levantar servicios o bajarlos? no queda nada recidente en memoria?

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*    Es solo un script, que ejecuta alsactl save al cerrar y alsactl load al arrancar. Es decir, lo mismo pero automáticamente, en lugar de "a mano". Puedes usar el método que prefieras, pero tener el script en el runlevel default es más sencillo, y no conlleva un gasto adicional de RAM si es eso lo que te preocupa, ni ningún tipo de procesamiento extra. 
> 
> como es eso, de que no conlleva un gasto adicional? si se pone en el runlevel, solo ocupa ram al levantar servicios o bajarlos? no queda nada recidente en memoria?
> 
> saludos

 

El único gasto adicional es el nombre del script, unos cuantos bytes. El sistema init de gentoo no carga daemons por si mismo, tan solo ejecuta una lista de scripts al inicio con el argumento "start", y la misma lista de scripts al cerrar con el argumento "stop". Que se cargue o no un daemon depende de lo que hagan dichos scripts, el script alsasound no carga nada, tan solo ejecuta alsactl, tal y como harías tú a mano. No queda nada residente en memoria, no hay ningún daemon escuchando eventos, ni necesidad alguna de ello.

Las funciones start() y restore() en /etc/init.d/alsasound son la clave, por si quieres comprobarlo por ti mismo. Aparte de cargar los módulos necesarios y ejecutar alsactl, alsasound no hace nada. No carga un daemon ni deja nada residente en memoria. Hay otros servicios similares, como ddclient.

----------

## tahawk

Gracias por la aclaración. Ya lo he añadido y todo funciona a la perfección. Un saludo!!

----------

